# Photo du contact quand on appelle ou reçoit un appel



## benko (29 Décembre 2008)

Petite question j'ai mis une photo à beaucoup de mes contacts sur l'iphone. Pour certains d'entre eux la photo s'affiche en grand lorsqu'ils appellent, pour d'autre elle ne s'affiche que comme un petit icone. 
Comment faire pour que cette photo s'affiche en grand pour tous mes contacts ?
Merci


----------



## aurique (29 Décembre 2008)

Les contacts dont tu as enregistré la photo dans ton carnet d'adresse sur ton mac apparaissent en vignette, ceux donc tu as rattaché la photo directement sur Iphone apparaissent en plein écran. 
Donc , pour toi, il faut que tu enregistre toutes photos contacts directement avec ton Iphone sur le carnet d'adresse de la bête !!


----------



## Vaudreuil (16 Janvier 2009)

Mes contact ont tous été enregistrés avec leur photo sur iMac et ils s'affichent indifféremment en vignette ou en grande photo sur mon iPhone...


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2009)

- Tu vas sur les contacts ou la photo est en vignette; 
- Sur la fiche du contact tu choisis modifier
- Ensuite tu cliques sur la photo puis modifier la photo
- on te demande de déplacer et redimensionner; là tu redimensionne pour que la photo prenne tout l'écran
- tu valides et ta photo se trouve en grand format et plus en vignette


----------



## SamLoveCoffee (8 Janvier 2010)

Il n'y a aucun moyen plus simple, un programme...?


----------



## asirem77 (9 Novembre 2013)

Je vais ressusciter ce forum, car le problème se pose pour l'IOS 7 en 2013 !
En effet avec l'ios 7 la photo associé à un contact est sous forme d'un pastille circulaire qui ne grandit pas lors de la réception d'un appel . l'image est un peu flou en quelque sorte.
Quelquun pourrait m'aider ?
Merci


----------

